# O-Hole is crankin



## Arn (Nov 8, 2003)

Just a heads up. It is crankin and you can loop it up in there now. They shut off the flow off on Oct 31. I don't know if they will maintain this flow for a while or not. There also has been a group doing slalom races on there on Saturday if you are interested.
Arn


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

I looked on EF and It says its at 19, Is it wrong?


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Look at the reading for the October hole. There is a diversion that comes in below the A-hole.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

KSC said:


> Look at the reading for the October hole. There is a diversion that comes in below the A-hole.


It's diverted AND returned below A-hole.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Huh? Returned? I believe it's sent from Carter Lake which is fed by the Big Thompson.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

You said there is a diversion that comes in after A-hole. I took that to mean, water was being added. There are 2 spillways that diversion uses, and they are both between A-hole and O-hole. My point was water was taken out as well as returned. Not returned in full. We are on the same page. 

I was always under the impression all the St. Vrain gauges were junk anyways.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Ah, gotcha. I too wonder what the calculation is on Eddyflower for the October hole. I think the gauges themselves are accurate on the Saint Vrain creeks but the Eddyflower calculations are often just estimates. There is no gauge near the section of SSV that everybody runs and there is no gauge below Button rock on NSV. Therefore you're stuck with gauges further upstream of SSV, below the confluence in town, and NSV above Button rock to try to figure out what's going on in the other sections.


----------



## Trebor (Jun 2, 2006)

OK guys, now you are even getting me confused. 

If Arn says the O hole is crankin, you can take it to the bank. Not only does he live in Lyons but he is the genius behind the entire Lyons water park scheme. The A hole is actually the Arn hole. He designed, created the financing and oversaw the construction of the October Hole. 

The Eddyflower guage reads the flow thru the St. Vrain feeder supply canal which does come out of Carter Res. which is filled by the Alva B Adams tunnel coming from Grand Lake. This water is dumped into the St. Vrain about 25 yards above the O hole and then 150 yards later taken right back out again by the dam just below the feature. It creates a wonderful play wave and excellent squirt lines when all else is dead.

Thank god for Arn and the O hole.


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2007)

Regardless of where the water comes or goes, the hole was great tonight. Lots of water--only my lack of talent was limiting. Get up and get into O-hole before it's gone. A worthy trip.


----------



## Trebor (Jun 2, 2006)

Amen brother!


----------



## bolsito (Aug 26, 2007)

Where's parking for the O-hole?


----------



## feats of strength (Oct 23, 2009)

will be there @ 9a if any y'all inerested


Cheers,
Marc


----------



## feats of strength (Oct 23, 2009)

dirt lot east of the welcome to lyons sign....sez the guide book


----------



## green.zorak (Jul 13, 2010)

i'm new to this "o-hole" you speak of...yet very intrigued. i've never been up there, is it in the lyons pp?


----------



## robanna (Apr 20, 2004)

lyons, co - Google Maps


----------



## Trebor (Jun 2, 2006)

The O hole is on the east side of town, not up in the Meadow Park loop. If you are driving into town from the east on 66 you will pass a gas station on the left and then a red caboose also on the left. Start looking to the left for a gravel parking lot by a chain link fence. You will not be able to see the river from the hiway. If you come to the welcome to lyons sign (also on the lt) you have gone just a bit too far. Pull up on the gravel lot and launch atthe junction of the St Vrain and the feeder canal.


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

will be at O-Hole around 11:30. Coming from Evergreen. Let's paddle! Red CRV and Molan. 


-Mike


----------



## green.zorak (Jul 13, 2010)

trebor and robanna, thanks so much for the info! hope to make it tomorrow am


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Fun day up there day! Anyone heading back up tomorrow, Sun? I want to head up asap after work which means I could get up there as early as 2:15 or as late as 3. I just wondered if anyone would still be up there later in the afternoon. Brain freeze is more tolerable with others around.
Post back!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey, these pictures are not especially good, but I thought I would post my flikr link for those that were at O hole today. I'm just getting used to my new camera - the action and cloudy day were made for good practice for me to get used to the settings on my SLR.
Enjoy!
Oct Hole 10/23/10 - a set on Flickr


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

ednaout said:


> Fun day up there day! Anyone heading back up tomorrow, Sun? I want to head up asap after work which means I could get up there as early as 2:15 or as late as 3. I just wondered if anyone would still be up there later in the afternoon. Brain freeze is more tolerable with others around.
> Post back!


There's a group of us showing up at 1, and I know I'll be there for awhile.


----------



## green.zorak (Jul 13, 2010)

nice pics! looks like such a blast! i'm SOOO bummed family stuff prevented me from going today  i dont think i can make it til next weekend now. Does anyone know how long it will kepp flowing?


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I think the deal is that "they" can call for water downstream until the 31st...Maybe Arn will chime on on that.
I propose an O hole Halloween shindig on 10/30, providing there is water flowing.

Best helmet (or whatever) decor wins a mixed sixer that I will supply. The 6er will consist of NONE of the following... The champagne of beers, Pber, bud or coors light. No disrespect to those bevies...

Anyone into it?

Happy HallOween Hole!!!!!​


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Anyone know the name of the woman in the blue coat shooting video up there today? I meant to trade emails to see if she got Riley body boarding in there. He had a blast until he hit his but on a rock in the lower drop.


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

I am thinking it was Shirley. Bob knows how to get a hold of her I do believe.


----------



## cheifitj (Jun 25, 2008)

Anyone want to meet Monday after work? Could be there around 5. Red Project 52 with a blue helmet. (got a new helmet!)
Wed after work too.

3oh3-8oneseven-58oh9
-Jon


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Best Costume??? *



ednaout said:


> Best helmet (or whatever) decor wins a mixed sixer that I will supply. The 6er will consist of NONE of the following... The champagne of beers, Pber, bud or coors light. No disrespect to those bevies...
> 
> Anyone into it?
> 
> ...


How about best costume worn while kayaking???

Something like this?? LOL,  (Not sure if this link will work):
Login | Facebook

HAPPY EARLY HALLOWEEN!!! LOL!!


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

Airborne2504 said:


> How about best costume worn while kayaking???
> 
> Something like this?? LOL,  (Not sure if this link will work):
> Login | Facebook
> ...


I knew you seemed a little different after Bailey...


----------



## green.zorak (Jul 13, 2010)

i would be down for some costume fun on Sat for sure. just post the time.
and by the way, Alex, i think you've got a great outfit. matches your pink play boat splendidly!!! LOL


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

Alex, 

I'll bet you don't make it 30mins in O-Hole w/ that outfit. If you do, go ahead and lock the keys in your car cause you'll be able to cut glass when you get out.


----------



## cheifitj (Jun 25, 2008)

It's really hard to motivate yourself to get in the water alone after work, especially on a cold day like today. You couldn't pay me to wear that outfit this time of year.

Anyone free Wed around 5 to play?
Would like some company. 
-Jon


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Anyone make it out there today? Was it flowing? it was cold and windy..Brrrr. 

Keep in mind that the BEER price doesn't necessarily go to the coldest costumed boater - but the BEST costumed boater...however, if somone sports that tutu outfit, there will absolutely be an alternate prize...especially if he or she is cutting glass with their nipples.

Maybe I will bring some whiskey to cut the chill for the participants...

How about 1 on Sat? Any time work better for you guys?
The forecast doesn't look too bad. It won't be HOT, but 61 isn't all that bad...

10 Day Weather Forecast for Boulder, CO (80304) - weather.com


Happy HallOween Hole!!!!!


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

Dave Frank said:


> Anyone know the name of the woman in the blue coat shooting video up there today? I meant to trade emails to see if she got Riley body boarding in there. He had a blast until he hit his but on a rock in the lower drop.




Dave,

That's my friend Silvia. I will have her get in touch with you if she has any. She goes by whirlwind on mountain buzz I think if you wanna PM her.

Josh
303.981.8607


----------



## RandyP (Mar 12, 2007)

Holy Crap Alex you do have a purdy mouf!! I will never be able to look at you again without getting a little aroused or throwing up in my mouth a little. I hope thats not a hand me down from Joe!! I hear banjos playin!
RandyP


----------



## JeremyTheMonster (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh Halloween, where girls get to dress like sluts and guys get to dress like girls.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

> Oh Halloween, where girls get to dress like sluts and guys get to dress like girls.


And the best of both, of course...when guys dress up like slutty girls ;@ }


----------



## Max's Dad (Jan 5, 2010)

*Flow drastically reduced*

The flow yesterday looked to be about half what is was this past weekend. This resulted in a feature which Max felt "was not worth getting in the water for".

Does anyone have any idea what flow we can expect this weekend?


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

The flow yesterday looked to be about half what is was this past weekend. This resulted in a feature which Max felt "was not worth getting in the water for".

Damn! Maybe we'll get a bump for the weekend..the forecast is now calling for 70s! Sure would be nice to get a last play boating session in!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

"Whirlwind" was kind enough to share some photos with me.

Riley played around in his kayak for bit, but didn't want to get in the hole until he swapped it out for a body board.


----------

